# Denkall Anavar



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

I have always wanted to use anavar...
Has anyone used denkal anavar and what did you think.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have always wanted to use anavar...
> Has anyone used denkal anavar and what did you think.


That bottle cost around $90 down here and you need to take between 8-10 tabs a day making it very expensive to use. The gains per $ hardly make it worth using

PT


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> That bottle cost around $90 down here and you need to take between 8-10 tabs a day making it very expensive to use. The gains per $ hardly make it worth using
> 
> PT


I was thinking of doing anavar 30mg ED stacked with tren and masteron eod.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 31, 2005)

Var is weak. IMO is it not worth the money for the little gain you get.
It is more for women.


----------



## Tha Don (Aug 31, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> That bottle cost around $90 down here and you need to take between 8-10 tabs a day making it very expensive to use. The gains per $ hardly make it worth using
> 
> PT


exactly, i have looked into var myself but the cost is just ridiculous, 100 5mg tabs will last you barely 10 days at a decent dose, it might be 90$ for you PT which isn't too bad, but over here it is even more than that! i mean you could run 10 weeks of test/deca/dbol with pct and ancillieries included for less than what a 6 week var cycle would set you back, as good as var is, its just not worth the money (unless you have money to burn or something)


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Var is weak. IMO is it not worth the money for the little gain you get.
> It is more for women.


yes but isnt it better than any other oral for a cut up cycle for a show?


----------



## Tha Don (Aug 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> yes but isnt it better than any other oral for a cut up cycle for a show?


what about halo?


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> what about halo?


Haloteston ( stennox) D-bol and Anadrol are all very dangerous IMO.
Anavar and Primo are safer orals.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2005)

Actually one persons cholesterol was terrible on anavar, but YMMV.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Haloteston ( stennox) D-bol and Anadrol are all very dangerous IMO.
> Anavar and Primo are safer orals.


why do you say that? anavar is 17aa just like the others and as mudge says it is not without its own risk of side effects, the risk posed of the orals you mentioned is going to be very dependant on the length and dose


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> why do you say that? anavar is 17aa just like the others and as mudge says it is not without its own risk of side effects, the risk posed of the orals you mentioned is going to be very dependant on the length and dose


Anarar isnt linked to medical problems like Anadrol.
It might be 17aa but it dosent seem to fuck with the liver like A, D and H do.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anarar isnt linked to medical problems like Anadrol.
> It might be 17aa but it dosent seem to fuck with the liver like A, D and H do.


i doubt 20mg of dbol for 3-4 weeks is going to have too much if any long-term negative impact on your liver, unless you are prone to liver problems or something, obviously it may temporarily decrease values, but from what i've read on this.. the liver is very resilliant and in-time should fully recover


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i doubt 20mg of dbol for 3-4 weeks is going to have too much if any long-term negative impact on your liver, unless you are prone to liver problems or something, obviously it may temporarily decrease values, but from what i've read on this.. the liver is very resilliant and in-time should fully recover



Who only takes 20mg of d-bol.  

Its just a personal choice, why take the risk of Anadrol Haloteston or to a slightly lesser degree D-bol.....all of there gains disappear overnight..
I'll stick with injectable only to lower any risks.....just thought Anavar might be a safe choice....maybe its not?

I have used all 3 in the past and Anadrol and Haloteston fucked with me bad.....and I only used them for 2 weeks each.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have used all 3 in the past and Anadrol and Haloteston fucked with me bad.....and I only used them for 2 weeks each.


yeah drol and halo are meant to be 2 of the harshest, i doubt i'll be trying either in the near future, i think dbol is okay if used in moderation, such as 20-30mg ED for 4-5 weeks, i know i started getting BP problems on 30mg of dbol as soon as i hit week 5, however i had packed on over 20lbs in the space of a month and was holding a shitload of water, running no AI's and doing no cardio, i reckon if i'd been running a decent AI and in better cardiovascular health i could have prevented these problems, either way its put me off running orals any longer than 4 weeks in the future, up until week 4 my BP was fine, as i had it checked in week 3 and it was in the healthy zone


----------



## brogers (Sep 2, 2005)

Anavar was clinically proven to reduce sub-q abdominal fat.  Alot of people love it for strength and leaning out at AM.  Run at least 40mg/day.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 2, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Anavar was clinically proven to reduce sub-q abdominal fat. Alot of people love it for strength and leaning out at AM. Run at least 40mg/day.


Anabolicminds forum sucks. There's a mod there that claims to use anavar like crazy. He does this to try and get you to be one of his clients as he sells the shit. Anavar is very week and cost a fortune. You need a min of 50 grams a day to obtain any type of results. Like DG said it is mostly for women. Now I don't wear a skirt and I'm not going to in the future. If you guys want to spend you good earned money on var go for it. I know this guy personally and uses var for mostly his bulking cycle as he's scared to use any other oral. He also claims to never use over 250 mg of test during any of his cycles. Bullshit. 

Tough old man


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Anavar was clinically proven to reduce sub-q abdominal fat.  Alot of people love it for strength and leaning out at AM.  Run at least 40mg/day.



Sure, but testosterone was also proven to do that. When you are in a more anabolic state, you are going to shift where your calories go too - its not rocket science.

Take any non-bodybuilder who leads a sedentary lifestyle and even the most minute change will show up readily. It is not at all abnormal, to see people running 85mg of anavar per day to obtain reasonable results. Just a tad pricey, even when buying powder - which is the ONLY route I would ever take with anavar if I ever ran the stuff.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Who only takes 20mg of d-bol.



I never ran more than 25mg per day, but it conveniently worked out that way with 5mg tabs in 10 pack blisters. As for anadrol, it gets hardcore on my prostate if running it long and/or heavy, and my liver doesn't like it heavy. Other than that I dont get the headaches and such, I love it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I never ran more than 25mg per day, but it conveniently worked out that way with 5mg tabs in 10 pack blisters. As for anadrol, it gets hardcore on my prostate if running it long and/or heavy, and my liver doesn't like it heavy. Other than that I dont get the headaches and such, I love it.


Will proscar help with the prostrate when using test, anadrol ect?


----------



## brogers (Sep 2, 2005)

Proscar works by inhibiting conversion of test to DHT, and DHT exhibits an anti-estrogen effect. You said you have gyno issues, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Will proscar help with the prostrate when using test, anadrol ect?



I dont research the MPB stuff honestly, but I use saw palmetto with great success. The thing about heavy, long term drol was eventually I was using 20 caps a day (540mg each) which is a shitload. I use it all the time now, but drol just aggrivated it more than anything else ever did.

There is someone selling it by the pound on ebay and I'm about to get some, but for now I get it in caps from www.swansonsvitamins.com


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 2, 2005)

I get my saw palmetto from www.puritanspride.com when they have the buy 1 get 2 free deal. I get the highest dose in the largest bottle. Last time I had prostate looked at I was told I have a small healthy one so saw palmetto must work...or I was gifted with a good prostate.


----------

